# Where can i buy those bow ties ?



## Mark Falov (Nov 6, 2014)

On a wedding i dicided to dress bow tie. I have a lnog time to search for it, finaly i found wide selection at the Kickstarter, made from aluminim, wood, lether and cool design. Now i want one of them, but waiting for end of the project and for order itslef will take some time. Does anybody know where else i can get their products ? I liked aluminum made one !


----------

